# Beaulah Susage Festival. April 5th Lonestar



## mopbucket

<TABLE id=betterb><TBODY><TR><TD id=read_from><SPAN class=text> </TD></TR><TR><TH align=left></TH><TD></TD></TR><TR><TH></TH><TD>

22nd Annual Beulah Sausage Festival /LONESTAR </TD></TR><TR><TH></TH><TD class=blacktextnb10 style="WORD-WRAP: break-word">

<SPAN id=ctl00_cpMain_BulletinRead_ltl_body>



www.beulahsausagefest.com

www.lonestarnow.com

Cody Collins, the lead singer of Lonestar grew upin Pace Florida and is a Pace High School Graduate! Like any of usthat comes on this forumCody loves tohunt and/or fish! Harvesting his first eight point buck at age 12 at Community Hunting Club in Atmore AL. Andhe has definately gigged his share of flounder and mopped up the aftermath on the bottom of the boat following.... I heard that Michael, Keech and Dean also enjoy fishing!

Please come join in, April 4, 5, & 6, 2008 marks the 22nd Annual Beulah Sausage Festival.<BR style="DISPLAY: none"><BR ..>

For 21 years, the Beulah Volunteer Fire Department has held its annual sausage festival to raise funds in support of community fire protection. These funds are used to purchase both fire suppression and emergency medical equipment which greatly enhances the quality of emergency services within the community and helps provide equipment that would not otherwise be available. The 30 plus members of the Beulah Fire Department, their families, and hundreds of individuals from the community donate their time, energy, and resources to ensure the success of this outstanding charitable event. Numerous local businesses understand the worthiness of this event by donating their products and services to help make the Sausage Festival a successful endeavor.

<BR style="DISPLAY: none"><BR ..>The Sausage Festival prides itself on clean and wholesome family entertainment featuring live country music from some of Nashville?s hottest acts, arts & crafts booths, carnival-style rides, games, and of course SAUSAGE. In year 2007, attendance at this festival was over 40,000 adults and children.

:usaflag<BR style="DISPLAY: none"><BR ..></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Evensplit

You might want to re-check your links.


----------



## mopbucket

Opps! Thanks ~


----------



## otto

I' ve never had a susage. Are they as good as sausage?


----------



## bayou boyextra

This probably to gay for this forum as the guys here are not really into a sausage party..


----------



## Wharf Rat

Does anyone else find it just a bit ironic that those guys are playing at a sausage festival?


----------



## captain-rob

:nonono

I had crawfish, sausage, and beer tonight ......... Dang it man....


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble

Why would it be ironic for a country band to play at something called the "Beulah Sausage Fest"......

There is good food there thats for sure! Not to mention, country girls, good music, and GOOD Beer!


----------

